# Glass cutting service



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

Hi 

Does anyone know of anywhere between Ferreira do Zezere and Tomar that sells glass (for windows etc) and offers a glass cutting service?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You really need someone with local knowledge, but the places to look Yellow Pages VIDRACEIROS, generally one of the local Hardware or Builders Merchants will sell glass. Carpenters can get the beveled panes.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

There are several in and around Tomar, I guess the easiest for you to find would be the one about 100/200 meters before you get to the hospital on the 110 when entering Tomar, it will be on your left, shop front with glass and mirrors on display, you cant miss it, if you get stuck pm and i will send you more directions
Derek


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

Many thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

*Glass Cutting Service*

Hi, we also know of a great glass place near Ferreira do Zezere, if you aren't sorted out, let us know and we will get the details. There is also a good one near Condeixa but may be too far for you? Good Luck.


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

I would be really grateful for the details of this place as we live in Ferreira

Many thanks


----------

